# FOR SALE



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ITS MY HOMIES TRIKE HE IS ASKING $4000 FOR IT WITH COMPLETE DISPLAY AND LOVE SEAT AND TURNTABLE NO HE WILL NOT PART OUT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NICE TRIKE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u suk at pics here is more :biggrin: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

Damn, $4k?! That too much for me. But good luck selling it. And it looks nice.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 1 2006, 01:54 PM~6282671
> *u suk at pics here is more  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IM UPLOADING THEM RIGHT NOW BITCH :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ALL PARTS WAS DONE BY MANNY IN COMPTON !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

not bad!! i like mine better


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 1 2006, 01:57 PM~6282688
> *IM UPLOADING THEM RIGHT NOW BITCH  :uh:
> *


U 2 DAMN SLOW BITCH LOL


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

were do that make face rims


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

COMPTON baby!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 1 2006, 02:00 PM~6282712
> *were do that  make face rims
> *


THIS FOOL NEVER READS :uh: HE SAID MANNY IN COMPTON :twak: LEARN HOW TO READ


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

do u have his number


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

411


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 1 2006, 02:05 PM~6282752
> *do u have his number
> *


GET ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS TO DO THEM FOR YOU THEY DO RIMS 2


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 1 2006, 02:06 PM~6282765
> *411
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 1 2006, 01:44 PM~6282621
> *ITS MY HOMIES TRIKE HE IS ASKING $4000 FOR IT WITH COMPLETE DISPLAY AND LOVE SEAT AND TURNTABLE NO HE WILL NOT PART OUT
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, your homie hasd got a Kleen Ass bike, but no one has 4000 lying around. I think he will have to part it.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

He should have put white walls and a down crown, but hell, to each his own. :dunno:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 1 2006, 03:09 PM~6283201
> *He should have put white walls and a down crown, but hell, to each his own. :dunno:
> *


he has white walls on there now 
and the crown is a lil extended and its faced its not a stock crown


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 1 2006, 03:10 PM~6283206
> *he has white walls on there now
> and the crown is a lil extended and its faced its not a stock crown
> *


well then tell him to take out the spring, (even though its twisted), and with the white walls, a pic of it like that will help it sell, guaranteed.  Just trying to help a homie out.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 1 2006, 03:13 PM~6283232
> *well then tell him to take out the spring, (even though its twisted), and with the white walls, a pic of it like that will help it sell, guaranteed.  Just trying to help a homie out.
> *


  i get you homie thanks there is a pix of it with white walls on


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

NICE BIKE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that bike worth way more than 4 grand.. i wouldnt mind having it.. but i wouldnt do shit with it..
its gunna be a tough sale


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

all that sh!t you get with in def a good price now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats way too much for that trike. I know that guy put more then that into the bike but good luck with that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2006, 11:04 AM~6287734
> *Thats way too much for that trike. I know that guy put more then that into the bike but good luck with that.
> *


no b.s. Ide buy it if I had for g's and you get the display and turntable.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

But if you are going to spend 4k on a bike build your own. Why pay all that money for someone leses creation :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 2 2006, 01:40 PM~6288547
> *But if you are going to spend 4k on a bike build your own. Why pay all that money for someone leses creation  :thumbsdown:
> *


very true


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

for that much you can build a better bike. Why is this guy selling it anyway?


----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't think your gonna get it sold on here. Might wanna try around town or Ebay. I mean its a nice bike, but the price.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

any pics of the sissy bar


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2006, 12:16 PM~6288800
> *for that much you can build a better bike. Why is this guy selling it anyway?
> *


he got tyred of going to shows 
ok he just hit me up and he desided he will part it out so pm on wat u want


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I want the schwinn badge and the screws for it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i want the forks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i want the forks


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 2 2006, 12:08 PM~6289203
> *i want the forks
> *


did you get my pm????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Oct 2 2006, 02:25 PM~6289320
> *did you get my pm????????
> *


yea about the plating i am wait on a phone call back from my plater


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 2 2006, 12:29 PM~6289354
> *yea about the plating i am wait on a phone call back from my plater
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Did it ever sell? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

I WANT FORK
SPRING
SISSYK BAR
AND SIZOR LIFT HOW MUCH CASPER


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2006, 02:03 PM~6289628
> *I WANT FORK
> SPRING
> SISSYK BAR
> ...


i want scissor lift spring

casper got my pm

pm him errrrr

:machinegun:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's really nice


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

HELL NAW I GTT THE SPRING
LOL
NA JK
I ALREADY KNO SOME OEN WHO CAN MAKE THEM IF U GET THEM :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Very clean trike and some of the cleanest chrome I've seen but those wheels look like they're missing spinners. Imagine if he had fully engraved everything, damn


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2006, 02:19 PM~6289777
> *HELL NAW I GTT THE SPRING
> LOL
> NA JK
> ...


nice nice
ill see


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2006, 02:19 PM~6289783
> *Very clean trike and some of the cleanest chrome I've seen but those wheels look like they're missing spinners.  Imagine if he had fully engraved everything, damn
> *


 can u imagine that would be a shit load of money u would go in debt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Isnt the spring, part of the fork?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NO NO RAUL
SPRING IS MINES NA JK
THE FORK INCLUDES SPRING FORK AND CROWN THEN
:0
DAMN 
CASPER GET THE PRICES OF THE SHIT FO
PPL IS GOING CRAZY CUS OF THIS LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Naw the spring and fork are separate. I heard he paid a grip for that sprocket though.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

pm sent 
eric how much c
can u get the springs done for


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YEP THEY LIKE $149.95 IN AZTLAN 
http://www.aztlanbicycle.com/images/produc...es/P2150104.JPG 
BUT I BET HE SHOW CHROMED THAT BITCH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2006, 01:25 PM~6289846
> *Naw the spring and fork are separate.  I heard he paid a grip for that sprocket though.
> *


when you buy a regular bent fork from somewhere they sell you the spring so why is it different now?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2006, 01:40 PM~6289954
> *YEP THEY LIKE $149.95    IN AZTLAN
> http://www.aztlanbicycle.com/images/produc...es/P2150104.JPG
> BUT I BET HE SHOW CHROMED THAT BITCH
> *


I cant belive people buy those for that price.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 3 2006, 12:45 AM~6289992
> *when you buy a regular bent fork from somewhere they sell you the spring so why is it different now?
> *


I thought you meant that they were welded together or something :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2006, 02:45 PM~6290000
> *I cant belive people buy those for that price.
> *


ID JUST GET A 30 BUK ONE AND CUT IT UP LOL
:cheesy: 
NAW ITS ALL ABOUT PLAIN ONES THAT ARE FULLEY ENGRAVED :0


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsdown: ANY PRICES YET CASPER


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

CAN U IMAGIN THE SHIPPING ON THIS THING


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2006, 02:25 PM~6289845
> *NO NO RAUL
> SPRING IS MINES NA JK
> THE FORK INCLUDES SPRING FORK AND CROWN THEN
> ...


pm me for prices i already told u guys


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u shoul just list them
that way its easyer
stupid
lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2006, 12:03 PM~6289164
> *I want the schwinn badge and the screws for it.
> *


How about $5 for it shipped. All hes got to do is put them in an envelope with a stamp. :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i once did that
and the headbage got smashed by the envelope zip code thing 
i think it was going to some one in lil but i dont remember lol


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 3 2006, 09:23 AM~6290813
> *i once did that
> and the headbage got smashed by the envelope zip code thing
> i think it was going to some one in lil but i dont remember lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

HEY CASPER DO YOU STILL HAVE PARTS HOMIE HIT ME UP I WANT THOSE HANDLE BARS


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

HEY CASPER DO YOU STILL HAVE PARTS HOMIE HIT ME UP I WANT THOSE HANDLE BARS


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

HEY CASPER DO YOU STILL HAVE PARTS HOMIE HIT ME UP I WANT THOSE HANDLE BARS


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

this has been sold
fender braces
rims
handle bars
forks
spring
crown
sissy bar
sicer rack


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Oct 1 2006, 01:59 PM~6282701
> *not bad!! i like mine better
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

turn table 200
display box 200
steering heel 75 
fenders 60 
trike kit 100
seat clamp 15
frame 600 
sproket 80 
cranck 40
pedals 60
goose neck 40
chain 20
love seat 200
banana seat 60 with the twisted seat trim


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What about thhe schwinn plate and the screws?


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

CASPER TODAVIA TIENES TODAS ESAS PARTES HOMIE


turn table 200
display box 200
steering heel 75 
fenders 60 
trike kit 100
seat clamp 15
frame 600 
sproket 80 
cranck 40
pedals 60
goose neck 40
chain 20
love seat 200
banana seat 60 with the twisted seat trim


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 13 2006, 09:48 PM~6366118
> *CASPER TODAVIA TIENES TODAS ESAS PARTES HOMIE
> turn table 200
> display box 200
> ...


YEA HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2006, 08:18 PM~6365851
> *What about the schwinn plate and the screws?
> *


HEY ASSHOLE!!!!! :uh:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

HEY HOMIE QUIERO EL TRKE KIT HOMIE .....
HEY ESOS SON LOS PRECIOS MAS BAJOS QUE TIENES HOMIE POR QUE ME GUSTAN OTRAS COSA PERO ESTAN CARAS HOMIE


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2006, 10:02 PM~6366222
> *HEY ASSHOLE!!!!!  :uh:
> *


ill get at u with the price for that tommorow


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 13 2006, 10:03 PM~6366224
> *HEY HOMIE QUIERO EL TRKE KIT HOMIE .....
> HEY ESOS SON LOS PRECIOS MAS BAJOS  QUE TIENES HOMIE POR QUE ME GUSTAN OTRAS COSA PERO ESTAN CARAS HOMIE
> *


well tell e wat else u want and u gotta remember they are all show chrome


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

THE SPROKET HOMIE


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

the sproket is 80 its show chrome and look at the way its cut he cant go cheaper


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

CAN YOU SAVED FOR ME HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 13 2006, 09:09 PM~6366256
> *ill get at u with the price for that tommorow
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 13 2006, 10:16 PM~6366304
> *CAN YOU SAVED FOR ME HOMIE
> *


yea homie


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

GRASIAS HOMIE SO QUIERO EL TRIKE KIT HOMIE


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

whoever got that spring came up


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Oct 13 2006, 10:36 PM~6366387
> *whoever got that spring came up
> *


WHY


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

cuz its fucking bad ass, and i bet it costs way too much to get something like that made


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Oct 13 2006, 11:04 PM~6366516
> *cuz its fucking bad ass, and i bet it costs way too much to get something like that made
> *


 :uh: not really its not that expensive go to bonecollector he can get one done for u  BONECOLLECTOR #1


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 13 2006, 09:48 PM~6366118
> *CASPER TODAVIA TIENES TODAS ESAS PARTES HOMIE
> seat clamp 15
> frame 600
> ...


ey casper
dose turn table work with out display box?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2006, 12:55 PM~6368247
> *ey casper
> dose turn table work with out display box?
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

save it for omar


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

eric the baterry and the charger come with the turn table


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool let me call him up
how much for shipppig bitch


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2006, 01:28 PM~6368333
> *cool let me call him up
> how much for shipppig bitch
> *


 :dunno: idk mija find out


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u find out 
why do i 
ok how much dose it wegigh?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2006, 01:33 PM~6368350
> *u find out
> why do i
> ok how much dose it wegigh?
> *


go to lovelylowrider find out how much it weighs then find out how much for shipping from 93033


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lovely lowrider?
wat the fuk i though it was from aztlan


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2006, 01:40 PM~6368367
> *lovely lowrider?
> wat the fuk i though it was from aztlan
> *


w/e u new wat i meant anyways


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

ey eric are you rely going to buy the turn table.......................cuz i need 1 and i got the $$$$$$ right now or casper wats the lest he will give the love seat??????????


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk it
omar said he dont need it rite now
so oso get it fo


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Oct 14 2006, 04:50 PM~6368909
> *ey eric are you rely going to buy the turn table.......................cuz i need 1 and i got the $$$$$$ right now or casper wats the lest he will give the love seat??????????
> *


i dont think so 
you want the turn table just hit me up


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 14 2006, 05:35 PM~6369110
> *fuk it
> omar said he dont need it rite now
> so oso get it fo
> *


so whos going to get it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS LEFT FOR SELL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 13 2006, 09:14 PM~6365805
> *turn table 200
> display box 200
> steering heel 75
> ...


here danny


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

hey casper ya no quiero nada homie garsias


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

whats the condition of the trike kit? is he in oxnard too?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

the trike kit is show crome in good condition 
no its not in oxnard but i can go pick it up and bring it to oxnard if u wana pick it up


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

Im in santa ana...are you ever in orange county, maybe we can meet up?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ok alot of people want the trike kit first one to give me the money gets the kit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats up? :dunno:


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

hey homie manana te mando la feria homie pm loko


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wats left


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

hey casper what parts are left for sale ?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

turn table 200
display box 200
steering heel 75 
fenders 60 
trike kit 100
seat clamp 15
frame 600 
sproket 80 
cranck 40
pedals 60
chain 20
love seat 200
banana seat 60 with the twisted seat trim


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)

haha 


> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 1 2006, 02:02 PM~6282731
> *THIS FOOL NEVER READS  :uh: HE SAID MANNY IN COMPTON  :twak: LEARN HOW TO READ
> *


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

LOVE SEAT LET ME NO CASPER


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 7 2006, 01:47 PM~6522719
> *LOVE SEAT LET ME NO CASPER
> *


yea still got it


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 7 2006, 03:14 PM~6522895
> *yea still got it
> *


ANY BIDS ON IT

IS HE GONNA HOLD IT FOR AWHILE DO U NO


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

is he parting it out?


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

DUHHHHH

LOOK ONE OR TWO PAGES BACK :roflmao: 

JUST MESSIN HOMIE


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Nov 7 2006, 02:15 PM~6522901
> *ANY BIDS ON IT
> 
> IS HE GONNA HOLD IT FOR AWHILE DO U NO
> *


first come first serve its between you and someone else first to givethe money getsit


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY (Nov 8, 2006)

WAT IS LEFT I GOT $00.00
DONT WANT TO PUT THE FULL PRICE

JUST LET ME NOW


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 03:33 PM~6537408
> *WAT IS LEFT I GOT $00.00
> DONT WANT TO PUT THE FULL PRICE
> 
> ...


i already put wats left


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WTF??? DOES HE WANT TO SELL THE SCREWS AND THE SCHWINN BADGE?????


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

he said how much will you pay?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 10 2006, 09:11 PM~6545444
> *he said how much will you pay?
> *


$5 plus shipping. Thats my offer. Let me know if he wants more or whatever.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2006, 09:24 PM~6545510
> *$5 plus shipping. Thats my offer. Let me know if he wants more or whatever.
> *


he said 20 lol


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

how much for the badge??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 10 2006, 09:26 PM~6545520
> *he said 20 lol
> *


I can get a brand new schwinn badge for $8. 

BRAND FUCKING NEW!!!!!!

The screws are $4 on ebay shipped. 

Thanks anyways.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

yo casper u got paypal


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

NO


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

turn table 200display box 200
steering heel 75 
fenders 60 
trike kit 100
seat clamp 15
frame 600 
sproket 80 
cranck 40
pedals 60
goose neck 40
chain 20
love seat 200
banana seat 60 with the twisted seat trim


----------

